# Can you use ski goggles for dh?



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

If not why?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah you could


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

thats what i use......and it works fine


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes. but its alot nicer to have a clear lens.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

No, you can't. It is prohibited. You can only use goggles that specifically say "DH", or "DOWNHILL". Those are the only goggles you can use. And they must be black and mirrored. And they must have dragons or fire or neon or some crap as well.

All this and more is in your official DHers racebook/syllabus. If you had signed up and come to one of the 87 orientation classes, you would know what is sanctioned and what isn't.

The test is next week. If you can't find the book, you can buy it from me. Just pay-pal me at:

[email protected]

The cost with tax and shipping is:

$493.78

Sorry, it's college level text. School books are a lot of money.

Thanks. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

I use snow goggs, I dont plan on changing


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yes. but its alot nicer to have a clear lens.


oh yeah......having the orange lens is weird sometimes..........need to pick up a pair that is clear


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> No, you can't. It is prohibited. You can only use goggles that specifically say "DH", or "DOWNHILL". Those are the only goggles you can use. And they must be black and mirrored. And they must have dragons or fire or neon or some crap as well.
> 
> All this and more is in your official DHers racebook/syllabus. If you had signed up and come to one of the 87 orientation classes, you would know what is sanctioned and what isn't.
> 
> ...


your paypal doesn't work...wouldn't go through......man i really really want the book


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my paypal...wouldn't go through......man i really really want the book


Really? It went through on my end just fine just like the other 47 orders did.

It will go out on Monday. Enjoy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> oh yeah......having the orange lens is weird sometimes..........need to pick up a pair that is clear


actually the yellow or rose color tint is real good for....going in and out of shadows, late night, early morning, and through canopy forrest


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

also the insulation is usually fatter on the snow goggles so they will be a bit hotter but it should be good if ur doing strictly DH and not alot of climbing


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm getting a gift certificate at Sport's Authority and they don't carry DH/FR goggles.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

order them online from UTOPIA


----------



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

While I don't currently have a pair of ski goggles, the goggles I bought for DH have a huge freaking strap to go all the way around the full face helmet. I couldn't wear it skiing if I wanted to. If the strap fits both your head and your helmet, then no reason not to use it for both though.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

They is fine.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

My SPY goggles work great on a full face, but in the snow they fog up like crazy. So I would assume that snow goggles have better ventillation than motos?

Oh yea, snow goggles wont have the small posts on either side of the lens to attach "tear-offs" for mud

Or just use a scuba mask:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I've been using Oakley ski goggles since last Sea-Otter with no problem. Yellow lenses work well.
Although, before the Oakley's I used a pair of Smiths, during which I did a huge face plant in a huge sticky clayey mud pit (looked like solid ground at the time), and ruined the goggles. They didn't hold up to being saturated in mud. the foam part came unglued , and lost its shape, and stretched out too much to glue back. But, I'm sure the same could have happened to DH goggles also.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I use snow goggles,better for fog and i got a dark lens and i still see fine in foggy,muddy,rainy conditions and with mud all over them.theres a cheaper range to look into to,good for low budget's.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

if you have fogg up trouble with ski goggles, get some anti fog stuff and LIGHTLy apply it.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Moto goggles use lexan lenses and are WAY WAY WAY less prone to scratching than ski goggles. Any decent mtb goggle is the same.

Ski goggles suck for riding around dirt for this very reason. I used one pair of ski goggles once........

.........once


I can't be the only one that knows this.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> If not why?


No  but you can use dh bikes for ski'ing:thumbsup:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i owuld think mx goggles would be best


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

I used to use my spys for dh, and the only problem that ive had is, they scratch like a mofo (not a real reason but oh well) and its really weird because the shadows are extra dark like dark like I cant see them so I decided to go with Dragon Goggles and I love them soo much its really nice, and they are mroe ventalated than the Spys were, Go with dragons IMO. ps- when are we gonna ride again dude


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont think there is really any problem with using ski goggles. Moto goggles provide more impact resistance though, but if your smashing your eyes into rocks, you need to worry about other things.


----------

